# publish encrypted C# application



## kellyL (May 2, 2009)

I need to publish my encrypted C# application. The encryption is done by a third party software. After build, I encrypt exe and dlls. But when I used publish function in Microsoft Visual C# Express Edition, it rebuilt and generated publishing package. I tried to add Post Build Event to replace exe and dlls with encrypted ones, but the IDE's publish action ignored Post Build Events. In the published package, only non encrypted exe and dlls were published. Many other ways were tried, such as replace files manually and editing manifest files in Mage.exe. None of them worked.  Had anyone done similar thing and made it working?
Thanks ahead,
Kelly


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

As far as i know, Publish is only for ASP.NET to copy files to a webserver.


----------

